
Ask HN: Can we have blockquote syntax for comments? - gomox
At this point it&#x27;s become pretty established to use code formatting to quote other users, but it really is a poor solution for that. Lines are not broken correctly and the whole thing is basically unreadable on mobile. Having this very simple feature would greatly improve readability and discussion.<p>Upvotes for visibility would be greatly appreciated.
======
gus_massa
I use two spaces for code:

    
    
      10 Print "Hello"
      20 Goto 10
    

And I use a > and italics for quotes:

> _At this point it 's become pretty established to use code formatting to
> quote other users, but it really is a poor solution for that. Lines are not
> broken correctly and the whole thing is basically unreadable on mobile.
> Having this very simple feature would greatly improve readability and
> discussion._

so it has nice linebreaks and it is clear where the quotation ends.

~~~
gomox
I do the second version as well, but most people don't, and not having a
clear, obvious option means most comments that quote others are unreadable on
mobile.

 _> "There should be one -- and preferably only one -- obvious way to do it."_

